# Are These "Cordovan" Tassel Loafers Brooks Brothers Aldens?



## Chip-HP (May 5, 2008)

A while back, I picked up a nice pair of "cordovan" tassel loafers ... these was no obvious indication of the brand ... but they were obviously well-made, in nice conditon and a good fit ... so I bought them to replace a similar pair of Aldens that had become damaged.

I read in one of the threads here that the Brooks Bothers Aldens have distinctive stitching on the heels ... which these shoes obviously have ... the only numbers on the inside lining still legible are ... 1301 and 772 ... other than the size ... 10 D ... SUPER PRIME ... is etched on the soles.

Are these Brooks Brothers Aldens? ... How does one determined if they are Shell Cordovan?


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Definitely BB -- you can tell from the foxing at the heel counters. They're not original soles -- or at least not original heels (you can tell from the shape of the rubber insert).


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I am wearing right now a brand new pair of BB tassles, picked up during F&F. Just need to brag a bit. I love them already, like we've been long friends.

qwerty, for my edification, what is "foxing around the heel counters"?

JB


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I also am wearing a brand new pair of Alden for BB tassels (black calf) obtained during the recent sale. The "foxing around the heel" to which he is referring is, I believe, the stitching around the heel of the shoe that is unique to Alden for BB tassels (you will not see this on regular Alden models).

The shoes in question definitely look to be Alden/BB, because of the heel stitching/"foxing." From the pictures, they look like shell cordovan and not calfskin, IMO.

Edit: For further edification - _Then, in 1957, Brooks Brothers, at the height of its fame as the Ivy League emporium, approached Alden and expressed an interest to include the shoe in its collection. "Especially for them," Clark explains, "Alden produced a tassel loafer with a distinctive decorative foxing at the back part of the shoe, which remains exclusive to Brooks Brothers." The foxing is the raised stitching on either side of the heel cup. Regular Aldens have a plain heel cup with a strip of leather up the back seam._

This is a quote from a great article on tassels (linked below)...I obviously have too much time on my hands today.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> I am wearing right now a brand new pair of BB tassles, picked up during F&F. Just need to brag a bit. I love them already, like we've been long friends.
> 
> qwerty, for my edification, what is "foxing around the heel counters"?
> 
> JB


^congratulations. Enjoy wearing


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Your brooks loafers are cordovan. The 772 identifies them as such. I have a pair too.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

These may be one of the best uses of $12 you could possibly find!:aportnoy:


----------



## Chip-HP (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the input ... lots of knowledgeable people here.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

tonylumpkin said:


> These may be one of the best uses of $12 you could possibly find!:aportnoy:


Even if you spent another $135 on Alden's Restoration service it is still a great deal for cordovan. I'd consider doing so.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> ^congratulations. Enjoy wearing


Well, it's with great thanks to you, Uncle.

JB


----------



## Chip-HP (May 5, 2008)

Hobson said:


> Even if you spent another $135 on Alden's Restoration service it is still a great deal for cordovan. I'd consider doing so.


As I understand it, the Restoration service covers only re-soling and refinishing of the upper leather ... the soles (while not original) are in very good condition and the upper leather is also in very good condition (except for the vamp creasing which doesn't bother me ... and the Restoration would probably not eliminate) ... new linings would be nice but the Restoration doesn't cover it (as I understand it).


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> I am wearing right now a brand new pair of BB tassles, picked up during F&F. Just need to brag a bit. I love them already, like we've been long friends.
> 
> qwerty, for my edification, what is "foxing around the heel counters"?
> 
> JB


Joe, the stitching along the heels is what is referred to as foxing. (Same stitching pattern used on the LHS toe on the 984 and 986.) Someone like McCarthur or Leather Sole may refute this, but I'm pretty sure that this is the case.

It was something that BB required Alden to put on all of the tassels that were made for BB. Alden was prohibited, by contract, from putting this on tassels that weren't made for BB.

The shoes are apparently identical in every respect, except for the foxing. It was an attempt by BB to "brand" their tassels.

It is always interesting to look for when you see Alden manufactured tassels. A sure fire way to identify where they came from, in the unlikely event that anyone cares.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> This is a quote from a great article on tassels (linked below)...I obviously have too much time on my hands today.


Another quote from the same article:

"Today, Alden makes the legendary tassel loafer in oxblood, black, mahogany brown, whiskey (light) tan and ravello (dark) tan Cordovan (priced at around $375); and in burgundy, black, walnut brown, tan calf and brown suede (at around $245)."

At first I was like, "what? where??" Then I realized the article was published in 1998 . . .


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> I also am wearing a brand new pair of Alden for BB tassels (black calf) obtained during the recent sale. The "foxing around the heel" to which he is referring is, I believe, the stitching around the heel of the shoe that is unique to Alden for BB tassels (you will not see this on regular Alden models).
> 
> The shoes in question definitely look to be Alden/BB, because of the heel stitching/"foxing." From the pictures, they look like shell cordovan and not calfskin, IMO.
> 
> ...


+1...I believe this is true.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

windsor said:


> Your brooks loafers are cordovan. The 772 identifies them as such. I have a pair too.


Any idea what the significance of the 1301 is? Would all 772's also have the 1301? Thanks!

KM


----------

